# Pre Airbrushed Gwen.



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 16, 2007)

I still think she looks great.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2007)

Lol..


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2007)

no ways she looks oldd..i cannot lie and say she looks great..he skin seems really tired.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 16, 2007)

lol 
she looks soo tired and ready for that shot to be over 
I would love to see the after picture


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 16, 2007)

okay...lol...I'm scared now!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 16, 2007)

ugh I think she looks horrible...it's like the makeup is weighing the skin on her face down and making it sag!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

are you kidding me? she looks like she's 80 years old.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 16, 2007)

I love Gwen, but man, she looks really haggard there.  Not to mention, a little bloodshot.  Poor thing.

How old is this picture?  Does anyone have the after?  I am dying to see it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 16, 2007)

No way not Gwen!!!  Wow is the only thing I can come up with!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 16, 2007)

This just goes to show that nothing is what it really seems in hollywood... i cant say she look horrible... i can see where she has blemishes and stuff but really she is  human like u and i and nothing is perfect.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with Christine.  People always see the retouched/perfect photos of famous women, and then when they see them without makeup or before the digital magic, they're stunned and shocked.  Honestly, I see women that look like that everyday in my line of work, and I wouldn't think twice to look again and go OMG! But since this is a woman we're used to seeing in a "perfected" manner on a day to day basis, something like this is shocking.

It's sad how skewed the reality of beauty is in the entertainment business.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jan 16, 2007)

yikes......


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 16, 2007)

She looks a little haggard and a little sunken....but she's alright....its just completely different than the airbrushed version....(someone should post it if they find it...so we can compare)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_She looks a little haggard and a little sunken....but she's alright....its just completely different than the airbrushed version....(someone should post it if they find it...so we can compare)_

 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/359537992/


----------



## JJones (Jan 16, 2007)

---


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 16, 2007)

I think someone also played around with photoshop to make the before worse. No, she doesn't look that terrible, but it doesn't compare to others that aren't so photoshopped.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 16, 2007)

i agree with jjones...
because if its not the case i need to be hired as her full time makeup artist because i can make anyone look better than that with a little foundation and concealer fit for camera lights
hey gwen, call me!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmm, it goes to show that everyone's human I guess, lol


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2007)

Yikes, I think it's totally been photoshopped. In behind the scenes videos she doens't look nearly that bad and you would see images in the press of her looking more like this if it were real. I watched one of the behind the scenes videos on her myspace and although up-close you could see more sagging under the eyes than you usually can, she didn't look anything like this picture.
I think it's bogus.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't think it's photoshopped too much to make her look bad. 

then again, who knows anymore?


----------



## addicted_2color (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/359537992/_

 
OMG anyone see the other ones of gwen and of janet and sharon stone?


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_OMG anyone see the other ones of gwen and of janet and sharon stone?_

 
Heck, maybe it isn't photoshopped!


----------



## faifai (Jan 16, 2007)

They had this big discussion over on ONTD and I don't think it's photoshopped to make her look worse.  The kind of harsh lighting they use for a photo shoot makes every single little flaw stand out. 

I don't know why she isn't wearing more makeup though - surely it is easier to give her decent makeup than to spend the money to retouch the photos THAT much?


----------



## geeko (Jan 16, 2007)

this is interesting...

and no..i don't think they should put any more make up on her. In fact, i think the make up use in photoshoots are usually quite thick ..so even if she piles on more make up, it won't be able to cover all her flaws. 

I think it's the lightning...some lightning just tends to accentuate your flaws more even though you are wearing like a thick layer of make up.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 

 
_i think someone used photoshop to make her uglier

when you see candids of her she never has  THAT bad skin..._

 
that was my first thought..


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG! No way! She can't possibly look THAT bad, right? I mean, not that she CAN'T but how much does it cost and who's paying for the retouching? Tyra makes it sound like trillions when she talks about it....


----------



## Marci (Jan 17, 2007)

hmmm...her eyes...I don't know


----------



## honyd (Jan 17, 2007)

woooooooooow.... that is not good at all.   If only they released these pics...we would have far less depressed self destructive girls trying to live up to these perfect hollywood types.... if they could only see this!!!  REAL LIFE!  lol ( not really funny but u kno)


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe these celebrities should tell the truth (a la Jamie Lee Curtis, but not that extreme). ANTM is not a favorite show for a lot of people, but I LOVE how Tyra gets real every now and then and says what really goes on in the business. And, not only that, she says what we see is not reality. So many times, you see celebrities BSing about flaws they don't like but, we don't even see them because of airbrushing, retouching and makeup. Damn, admit you have cellulite and pimples so girls can pull their heads from the toilet!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know.... she looks really, really, _really_ old in that picture. Sure, lighting can make a person's flaws stand out... but that bad?

Personally, it looks like someone took photo's of celebs and photoshopped them to look worse and is now claiming to have "retouched originals". When in fact the 'perfect' photo is the original. But that's just my two cents!


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2007)

If I was being shot with a vertical light, I'd look haggard as well.


----------



## CrystalStars (Jan 17, 2007)

I think this was more photoshopped than the real ones. When you see her out and about she doesnt look this bad.


----------



## jenii (Jan 17, 2007)

Yikes! She's lookin' rough.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 17, 2007)

photoshopped or not, this girl needs a serious makeover she has had the same look forever, her bleach hair washes her out and her makeup is so heavy most of the time, the only warmth on her is the lip's and even those red lip's are played out.


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 17, 2007)

whoa!   I think maybe it was played around with to make her look worst.  I've seen random shots of her on the red carpet and such!  She's never looked like that!  She looks 70!!!

This one looks a bit more real!
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/153/3...7ffea7.jpg?v=0


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 

 
_i think someone used photoshop to make her uglier

when you see candids of her she never has THAT bad skin..._

 
  Totaly agree, Photoshop can do that aswell   not only beautiful stuff . I have pictures of many celebs that are made in that way - looking older .


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 17, 2007)

The picture came from here. theres a few more. She has killer legs.

http://mizmonicamonroemoviereviews.b...photoshop.html


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 17, 2007)

I really don't think it has anything to do with skewed impressions of beauty or anything.  Obviously we know what unairbrushed people look like and I've never seen another woman her age that looked so crappy who hadn't been woken up in the middle of the night to her house burning down or something.  She looks like hell, and it's NOT just because I'm used to seeing her look airbrushed and gorgeous.  She needs to exfoliate, moisturize, and get some serious neck cream if that's really what she looks like pre-photoshop.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 17, 2007)

She's almost 40 people! What do you expect her to look like?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 17, 2007)

I Know right!! IMO she looks DAMN good! yeah the lighting is gross and the *FILM* is SUPER GRAINY...I can take anyones picture and add some film grain, and you too can look like crap.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 17, 2007)

wow and I thought she looked bad here..



















fyi...dont believe everything you see


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 17, 2007)

^Pic not showing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_She's almost 40 people! What do you expect her to look like?_

 
40 is _really_ not that old. But, she looks waaayy beyond that in the "before".


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I can take anyones picture and add some film grain, and you too can look like crap._

 
Hey!  I don't need all that special treatment to look crap.  I can manage it naturally


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 17, 2007)

^^ Haha, you and I both!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 19, 2007)

i dont think thats real


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If I was being shot with a vertical light, I'd look haggard as well._

 
Before y'all cry photoshop to make her look worse, like Lara said, vertical light is DA DEBBIL!


----------



## Katja (Jan 19, 2007)

*And this is WITH makeup on.  I don't get it.  They couldn't done a better job on her eye makeup.  Srsly.*


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

for shoots like this, anymore the thought process is "Why bother? It can and will be fixed in editing anyway".


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_The picture came from here. theres a few more. She has killer legs.

http://mizmonicamonroemoviereviews.b...photoshop.html_

 

Thanks for the link, I also think she looks pretty decent for her age... I mean she probably leads a crazy life style and has every right to be tired, have a bad day, wrinkly, whatever. But damn, for 40.... wonderful body... it honestly looks like she takes care of herself. Just some lighting can be really harsh... and from what I've read... certain lighting is used because it makes it easier to retouch, which everyone knows will happen anyway.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_for shoots like this, anymore the thought process is "Why bother? It can and will be fixed in editing anyway"._

 
well, then there better not be a highly paid makeup artist involved here.. coz if there is... i cry FOUL play! if you cant even do a good job, you dont deserve to be paid.... makeup artists should NOT rely on PS .. they are supposed to do the BEST job possible.... that's what they are trianed to do.. that's what they are paid to do... it's really unfair if they slack off like that.. if so, ANYBODY can be a makeup artist...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 24, 2007)

Just about 99% of all publicated images for magazines.. books... ect. are all PS.  Its the  nature of the  bussiness making everything look beautiful, and flawless.   MU artist can do thier very best job and put in 100%  effort in their clients... but  u work with what u have.. u have to  be relaistic.. ( u cant work miracles) every single human on this earth is not flawless no matter what amount of MU u put on, some flaws cant be covered with MU.  So i dont think its the MU artist doing a poor job putting MU on.  At the same time u have to understand the nature of photgraphy also.. most photographers shoot in (RAW image form) so that it can be edited....since JPEG's are not that great for editing... so saying that (RAW Images show everything.. literally EVERYTHING... (just guessing) i want to say since this was taken professionally that it was taken in RAW form 2: the type of lighting that is used for a photoshoot is very harsh on someones features, so in situations like that it calls for editing.  Personally i dont think Gwen looks that bad, 2: i think i want my picture PS'd hehehehe lol


----------



## User34 (Jan 24, 2007)

this can't be real. I mean I know celebs don't all have gorgeous skin but I don't think her skin with out make-up  looks like that of a 80 year old. well at least I hope not anyway!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 25, 2007)

She has come into our shop on several occasions for clothing (Melrose) with AND without makeup, and I can certainly say that she's nearly as flawless as she looks in her photos normally.

There is NO WAY in hell that poor Gwen would ever let her skin get that bad and haggard looking.  I sincerely saw nary a pimple on her regardless of the amount of makeup she was wearing.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_ At the same time u have to understand the nature of photgraphy also.. most photographers shoot in (RAW image form) so that it can be edited....since JPEG's are not that great for editing... so saying that (RAW Images show everything.. literally EVERYTHING... (just guessing) i want to say since this was taken professionally that it was taken in RAW form 2: the type of lighting that is used for a photoshoot is very harsh on someones features, so in situations like that it calls for editing.  Personally i dont think Gwen looks that bad, 2: i think i want my picture PS'd hehehehe lol_

 
That was the exact point I was going to bring up. Shooting in RAW will show even the most miniscule pore or baby hair on the skin. I shoot in raw and when time allows, I will show you the difference between RAW & JPG on my own face. Also, as Christine & Lara pointed out, the lighting is horrid. Bad lighting will enhance all blemishes by casting an unflattering shadow the skin. So it's safe to say that her skin looks worse due to photography, not photoshop.

What's the big deal anyway? We all know that no one has flawless, perfect skin sans make-up.


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 6, 2007)

Ya know...I never realized until just now...

Sharon Stone is beautiful!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 6, 2007)

Wtf? Is she really 50 and she's stopped taking her HRT?


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 19, 2007)

carmen electra pre airbrushing, i managed to find a huge pic of her-- but alas, she is still a pretty lady- just more real

http://www.skins.be/wallpaper/carmen...4130/1024x768/


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

you're kidding right..


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 

 
_i think someone used photoshop to make her uglier

when you see candids of her she never has THAT bad skin..._

 
ITA!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG. she looks like a witch!! And to think she's even wearing a ton of make-up..what more if she's not??


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_carmen electra pre airbrushing, i managed to find a huge pic of her-- but alas, she is still a pretty lady- just more real

http://www.skins.be/wallpaper/carmen...4130/1024x768/_

 
damn her for being so beautiful!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking smoking hot now in my mind.  I needed this.


----------



## NaturallyME (Sep 9, 2007)

maybe im in denial but i cannot MAKE myself believe that she would look like that in real life i agree with the terrible lighting and such it has to be theres no way if u run into her on sunday stroll with her baby in tote she looks like that..I'd die! thats haggard! She always looks so beautiful ....no way!! thats all i can say


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

all i've got to say : DON'T TAN & WEAR SUNBLOCK!!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

AND DON'T forget SUNBLOCK ON YOUR NECK AND HANDS!!! wrinkles/brownspots on the neck and hands always reveal your true age- well sometimes LOL


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

Gwen looks the worst of the bunch.  I think it's the makeup and the lighting.  That studio makeup brings out flaws and the lighting accentuates them more.  

I think Sharon Stone looks great.  She looks like a beautiful woman of her age.  Janet looks good too.  But she's got good genes.  Aside from the work just about everyone in their family has done they have aged well.  Look at her mother.


Here are a couple more actual shots from another session.  I think they look better.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah after seeing the other gwen ones i think that one was just an off day or something lol
i still think gwen is gorgeous!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ I agree.   She is a beautiful woman, but she isn't a teenager.  I think the media has conditioned us to believe we should all look very youthful or not be seen at all.  She looks great.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

I totally agree with the poster who stated that she washes out her skin tone with too light of colored foundation and extremely pale hair color.  Her body and neck are darker than her face.  

Xtina does the same thing in regard to the hair, but she does other techniques to cause some contrast - fake tan, blood red lipstick, and indigo colored contacts.  Xtina wears hats to cover her roots and when she doesn't have the full "Xtina" face going on.  She is the queen of disguise or I should say her make artists.  Her makeup is outstanding.  

Personally, I would like both of these ladies to give up the extreme platinum blonde look and go with something more natural looking.   

I have seen ladies wear the platinum look very well, but they literally had to dye their hair every two weeks.   Marilyn Monroe had to have touch ups to her roots every 3 days when taking photos to prevent shadows.   I am sure the roots are photoshopped out now.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...that pic of gwen is pretty bad.


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 4, 2007)

i can't lie. it's really not cute...at all!


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 

 
_i think someone used photoshop to make her uglier

when you see candids of her she never has THAT bad skin..._

 
Exactly, totally agree.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_I still think she looks great.




_

 
She's 38,she really does look like this. Not bad at all for her age,although she would look better with darker hair because she looks very,very Southern Italian. She was just here in Honolulu the other month.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 22, 2007)

I never understood why women are so critical and unforgiving about other womens flaws. Everyone ages,you do not degrade because you get older. (Unless you are a self hater,then I guess the skewed negative perception really goes haywire and the plastic surgeons think "aha...a new victim!")


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it's very disturbing that, thanks to the modern miracles of Photoshop, people have a very distorted image of peoples real age nowadays. 

We are so used to look at heavily Photoshopped people in pictures, ads and magazines, that a person in a normal non-retouched photo is considered "old". 

That's why I love those close-up red carpet pictures of celebs. That way you get to see every blemish, flaw, wrinkle, freckle or scar and realize that they don't have perfect skin either.

Just check http://www.iwanexstudio.com, click on "portfolio" and see what people like Cameron Diaz, Justin Timberlake or Cate Blanchett look like without retouching.


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this pic real or photoshopped??


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh dear. That's awful. I think the lighting has something to do with it, but.. I could believe it's not been photoshopped to make her look worse. Janet doesn't look that bad, they just removed wrinkles mostly. Everybody tries so hard to look like the women they see in fashion mags and get discouraged when they don't.. it just goes to show that it's all smoke and mirrors. These women are just like everybody else, except that they can afford the make-up artists, hair stylists and professional airbrushers.


----------



## glamdoll (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Gwen, this is a bad pic of her, but I doubt that that is how she looks permanently. We've all had bad to SUPER bad skin/hair/makeup days. We're just lucky enough not to have em plastered everywehre.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 30, 2007)

rofl.. she looks very funny


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 30, 2007)

to the pic in 1st post: why should everything in this pic look so god and her face worse like that? i think it looks more than photoshopped


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 30, 2007)

This pic reminds me of that episode of Sex and the City where Carrie has that horrible photoshoot and ends up being the covergirl for New York magazine (wrinkles, cigarettes, undereye bags and all).  Honestly, IRL, I think that Gwen and SJP look FANTASTIC!!!  Real skin gets wrinkles, pimples, scars...


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2007)

she looks gross i'm not gonna lie.. it might look better if she wasnt wearing all of that makeup just because she looks really unfinished.

Is that real?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree that cannot possibly be real!


----------



## roboselene (May 27, 2012)

!!!  She looks her age and how!  I'm so glad someone finally had the guts to show this attention whore for what she really is.  Ever since I was in high school...am 32 now....she has been splashed ALL over the place as a sort of feminine ideal for 'rebellious' types...none of us ever saw her as anything but an already washed up, bleached up- to- the- point- of- it- infiltrating- her- brain,  pathetic lame a$$ who only cares about all things superficial.  She even admits in many news stories that she basically has no style/personality of her own...that her 'unique' style is just a patchwork of things she sees in magazines and on other people... she is (a term coined by band C.O.S) a 'culture vulture' ..she  has nothing really empowering in any way that is relevant to EVERY woman...just other vapid brain dead morons like her who simply can not get the clue that those of us with golden Mediterranean skin look haggard and old with hair as creepy and slutty blonde as hers (when old Gwen was in HS that translated to 'cool'...think 80's hair bands).  Not to mention she has the emotional/mental/spiritual depth of a puddle.   She thinks it's cute to make all us females look like conniving ridiculous cartoon caricatures....
THANK YOU Specktra for showing the world what she looks like on the INSIDE...   We all know what you feel about yourself often shows up on the less important surface appearance and this pic is proof!  Thank you!


----------

